# cordwood saw



## bummer11 (Dec 5, 2010)

I folks been sick awhile. but, I went looking for a two bottom plow and this followed me home. a ferguson a lo- a20 saw.
http://chopsaw
[img]http://chopsaw
[img]http://chopsaw
[img]http://chopsaw
[img]http://chopsaw
[img]http://chopsaw


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Walter, looks like a complete unit. Are you going to clean it up and get it working? 
I'd like to get one and set it up in a permanent wood shed out back and run it off of my old Cockshutt 60. If you do get it going, make sure you use it properly.... I was searching for one a few months a ago on the internet and came across a video of a guy using a homemade unit. He was pushing the wood through the saw , one hand either side of the blade and it sure looked like there could have been a very bad ending to his day at some point!!


----------



## bummer11 (Dec 5, 2010)

I looked and found both manuals on it so I could get all the right hardware. so I can start a total restoration on it. I will probably just show it. I also have a te-20 tractor.


----------

